# Nova Lathe by Teknatool



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

I hope some one in LJ land has one or has used one. Have any of you LJ's own or have used a Nova DVR 2024 or the Nova DVR XP. I am looking at buying the DVR 2024 as it is a short bed lathe as I don't have a lot of room left for a lathe. They do have extensions if I ever need more than 24"point to point. I have down loaded the Pdf file from Nova's site should any one want to view it. From the videos on youtube from wood shows in the US it does look like a really good lathe and i just don't want to buy a small one and in a year or so find out I have outgrown it and need a bigger one or more power. This lathe is small length wise but has a nice big motor 100 - 5000 RPM. I think at 5000 RPM your airborne …lol. Any way I hope some one has used one or knows some one who has and can get them to write about it..

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Dave. I have never had one like that, but it looks to be a 20" dia. x 24 long. It looks like a very nice lathe. It looks to have electronic speed control. That is a big plus.
It depends what you plan to turn on it as to how it will work for you. I personally like a longer bed because I often get into turning things 25" or longer and find the extra length a real plus. Being able to get extensions is a good feature that lets you expand if needed.

See if any LJ can give you a review of the product!
cheers, Jim


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Hi Jim, Thanks for your feed back, I had hoped experienced turners like yourself would reply. At this point I am not sure what type of turning I will mainly do. I will try a bit of everything to start with, bowls, vases ect. I think at the moment it will be vases. I don't think at this point I will be going bigger than 24"in length or height, also segmented turning in bowls. At the moment I am viewing lots and lots of videos on Youtube, I have also found a very good site that has some very informative videos on stance and how to use the various cutting tools on the lathe and they are not rushed tutorials….very in depth and informative. I am also looking for a turning club to join and do some courses on turning. So as you can see a long way to go and a lot to learn. I will be practicing on very cheep woods for a while till I can do good wood justice.
Thanks for your input Jim…very much appreciated.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Dave, as luck would have it, I just picked up the nova DVR XP 5 days ago. Can't give any kind of review yet as it was missing the handle for the 1'' post so just playing around with it. Just finished the stand, getting ready to add 4 drawers and a log storage for extra weight since it is on casters so I'll tell you a couple of things I know. By turning the headstock 45 degrees you can turn a 22''piece without the outboard too rest. Of course you will only be able to hollow a 16'' piece. It runs super quiet. You can hardly hear it running under 1000 rpms. I tried to slow down the motor by really cranking down on a piece but it automatically adjust the speed. Well built and sturdy. Feel free to ask any questions at this stage where I might be able to answer. I will say that my other lathe has an extension and I will be getting one for this too.


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Hi Dave, Thanks for your input and congrats on the new DVR XP. I also wrote to a Ernie Conover who has his own woodworking school and has 9 XP installed for his students to use. He has his lathe mounted on like an enlarged version of a saw horse. I was asking him if making a stand for the lathe with caster on it would still be stable enough for tuning. I want to make it more like a cabinet on wheels with a false base with some sort of extra weight place in it. He said it would be fine but make the casters 16" apart between the caster centers front to back. Again thank for your reply and I hope to see a post soon done on the XP….happy turning.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

G'day Dave, Just had a look on the net and sure is a great machine, the Rolls Royce of lathes especially as you can add the extensions as needed. Never owned a Nova but you are sure going to have some fun with this one. Look forward to seeing your posts. Good turning mate.


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Hi Bob, Yes it looks like a great machine and I am quite excited about getting it. It will be a while yet before I do get it as I have a few things to do in the workshop to make room for it. I have chosen the Nova because of the short base because of the limited room in the shed and I need to build a cabinet to mount it on and have casters on it so I can move it out of the way when not in use. I should have it before Christmas. Also there are so many amazing turners in LJ's yourself included, that it will be quite hard to do something or create an original or signature style.Thanks for checking out the Nova on the web and your words of encouragement.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Dave: I have the 1624 DVR XP, and I love it. Had for about a year now, never any trouble. Except for the nay-sayers (who are never satisfied), everything written about this lathe is on the money - well worth it.


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Hi Jimbo….thanks for your input on the Nova lathe. So glad your enjoying your 1624 DVR XP, I cant wait to get the DVR 2024. I should have in with in a couple of months, just need to save a few more dollars….


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello Dave, I had one of these lathes for about a year. It has its good and bad points like any tool does. The motor on the new Novas is one of the best on the market, that being said the people who engineered this machine should have paid more attention to where they put the handles and knobs. The handle on the banjo is in the wrong place, when you use your roughing gouge your hand runs right into it. Also the handle on the tail stock is not far enough away from the wheel. Everytime you release the handle your hand get jammed into the wheel. These sound like small things but they get very annoying after a while. I teach woodturning at the local community college so I have turned on many different machines and know what I am looking for in a lathe.


----------



## woodman44 (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope I am not violating any forum rules. Just wondering if anyone has or know of anyone who is selling their Nova 1624-44 lathe. I am looking for one for my first lathe. I have replied to another LJ member in Conn. that has one but since I am in Michigan, logistics may be an issue.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Roper, Very interesting "problem" you have with the NOVA is not known to me, as I've yet to get interference with the banjo handle, or the tail stock handle jamming my hand into the wheel. Ennybody else?


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Hi Roper, 
Sorry to hear you were not totally happy with the Nova. Which model, was it the 1624-44, DVR XP or the 2024 DVR? I am interested to know. All comments and experiences good or bad are helpful.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If look at 1624/44, DVRXP, and DVT2024 all have tool rest tighten lever centered on tool post. Mini has it on the side.

Depending upon what you are turning, height of tool rest & tool using could see a problem not having that lever on the side.

If were buying the DVRXP or 2024, would e-mail Teknatool and see if they could modify tool rest base before buying.

I can lock my tool rest from either side of the tool rest and have switched tightening lever to left and right holes. My Jet 1642 cost a lot less that either NOVA DVR lathes.


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Hi Wildwood,
Thanks very much for your explanation. Does that mean when the tool rest is tightened the lever is upright and gets in the way of your hand. Unfortunately the company selling them here do not have one on display to actually look at it and the pictures of the Nova 2024 don't have the handle or lever in the banjo…grrrr.
I will have to ask them if they are going to get one in to keep on the floor in the shop or only when ordered. The main reason for my choosing the 2024 was the short bed length as I am limited for room and it can be extended with an extension should I need it longer.
Both your and Roper comments have me informed enough now to check and see what can be done. I will get in touch with Teknatool and see what they say.

Thanks….


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Dave

It is an awesome lathe. I do not have one but used one and love it and wish I had one. You lucky dog you!!

Arlin


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Arlin. I have a few things to check out but am very excited about the Nova.

Dave


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Dave, manufacturers & engineers have come close but none makes a perfect lathe regardless of brand name. Skill and determination of a turner must find a way to make it work.

See page 37 pg the manual:

http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathes/2024/Downloads/Nova%20DVR%202024%20Manual%2018.07.12.pdf

Nova is not the only lathes on the market with tightening lever mounted in the center of tool rest base.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Dave…

I own the NOVA 2HP lathe and really enjoy it. What I like is the power and ingenuity of the set-up…i.e., a lot of lathe for the money. And while I have no doubt that it's not quite the lathe as the big Powermatics or the truly high-end stuff, I doubt you'll feel slighted. In fact, I just completed the attached cocobolo bowl a couple of hours ago. Works for me!


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I disagree Wildwood Robust is about as close to perfect as your going to get with a lathe.They got it all right. I was using the DVR model, it was a solidly OK machine. I guess I could be a little biased because I turn on a 3520B everyday. I am a mustard monster fan all day.


----------



## AussieOs (Dec 11, 2013)

Dave,

I know this post is a few months old but I just ordered a 2024 from Carbatec. They have just reduced the price from AU$4400 to AU$2700 to get rid of their held stock. As of when I ordered mine they had 6 left nationally so you'd better move quick if you're still in the market.

I tried to pm you but I only just joined LJ so this is my first post

Os


----------



## RolfBe (Jun 7, 2013)

A little late on this discussion. But I have had my DVR XP 16-24 for several months now. I did invest in the cast iron stand. I don't regret my decision for an instant. Regarding the Banjo tool post handle I may at some point replace it with a spring loaded adjustable one but so far it has not been a hindrance. It is a smooth powerful lathe.
The only interesting thing I have discovered is that it does not like to be plugged into a GFI outlet, I suspect the electronics create spikes that trip it. I contacted teknatool and they did say not to plug it into a GFI.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

RolfBe - Verrrry interesting about the GFI. Prior to changing my XP to 220v, I had it plugged into a 110v GFI circuit in the garage, and it growled at me. After changing to 220 it stopped growling.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I run my DVR on a 20 amp gfi outlet and have no issues. It's a good lathe.


----------

